
Peloton Plots $1.2B IPO at $8B Valuation - tempsy
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/10/peloton-plots-1-2b-nasdaq-ipo/
======
KirkNY
Video of our team's analysis on this subject:
[https://youtu.be/v8egMzmuC8A](https://youtu.be/v8egMzmuC8A)

------
amacalac
for a bicycle that gets deprecated because it has a computer attached to it
:facepalm:

